# Normen und Zulassungen



## Abdul (23 Oktober 2010)

Hallo!

Fiktiver Fall.

Ein Unternehmen entwickelt ein elektrisches Gerät und will es auf
dem Europäischen, sowie Internationalen Markt einführen.

Welche Normen kommen in diesem Fall zum einsatz?

UL-/CSA, VDE, TÜV, CE

Kann mir das jemand verklickern?

Vielen Dank

Abbu...

PSas Gerät arbeitet von 85-230V AC


----------



## MSB (24 Oktober 2010)

Also grundsätzlich mal alle in Frage kommenden EN bzw. IEC Normen.
Welche das im einzelnen sind, hängt vom Typus des Geräts ab.

Wobei zu sagen ist, das die meisten Normen, also EN bzw. DIN EN, letzten Endes von IEC-Normen abgeleitet sind,
natürlich gibt es weltweit auch noch andere Normen also IEC/EN/DIN, das hängt auch wieder vom jeweiligen Ziel-Land ab,
welche Normen da gelten bzw. akzeptiert werden.

Um mal deine Liste zu zerpflücken:
UL-/CSA: Hat mit einer Norm zunächst mal rein gar nichts zu tun, dieses Zeichen wird nach Prüfungen durch ein zugelassenes UL-Prüflabor vergeben.
http://www.ul.com/global/deu/pages/corporate/contactus/

VDE: Sind letzten Endes die oben angesprochenen DIN EN Normen, aber auch http://www.vde.com/de/Institut/Leistungen/Zertifizierung/Seiten/VDE-Pruefzeichen.aspx

TÜV: Ist wie GS ein Prüfzeichen welches z.B. vom Tüv als Dienstleister vergeben wird http://www.tuv.com/de/gs_zeichen_1305.html

CE: Ist ein genormtes Zeichen, welches vom Hersteller aufgrund einer Konformitätserklärung, und sog. Vermutungswirkung selbst vergeben wird. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Kennzeichnung

CCC: Prüfzeichen ähnlich UL für China http://www.china-certification.com/

Ghost: Prüfzeichen ähnlich UL, für Russland http://www.tuv.com/de/russland_gost_r_.html

Du siehst also, das ganze ist hoch komplex, und kostet für ein weltweites Gerät auch richtig Asche ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mr_Fox (26 Oktober 2010)

*Normen-Recherche Arbeitsschutz*

Bezüglich der Frage von Abdul schliesse ich mich meinem Vorredner MSB
an, es kommt auf den Typ bzw. die Verwendung des Gerätes an.


Dazu ein intreressanter Link: 

Normen-Recherche Arbeitsschutz

-> http://nora.kan.de/maske.pl?tid=tmp67618428&file=xindex.htm


----------

